# Malaman = to have knowledge of



## Change1031

So, in the dictionary, *Malaman* means _to have knowledge of_. Does it mean, to have knowledge of a skills or a general subject. Like, can I use *malaman* for "I know how to drive a car" or do I use it for "I know aerospace engineer"?


----------



## mataripis

Upang malaman is in order to know. To learn is matutunan.


----------



## onj-onj26

No, *malaman* is the future form of *alam*. So this knowledge is yet to be learned. _Malaman_ is mostly paired with _gusto/nais _and can be directly translated as _would like to/want to know_. 

(_Gusto/Nais_ + pronoun + _ng_ + _malaman_) 

*Gusto kong malaman kung paano itong bagay na ito gumagama. *I would like to know how this thing works.

So malaman cannot be used in the sentence you provided. *Marunong* is the word you're looking for.

_I know how to drive a car._ *Marunong akong magmaneho ng kotse.
*
It may cause some confusion for foreigners because marunong and alam means to know. But marunong is to know how to do something using your body or human faculties (skills) while alam (nalaman/nalalaman/malaman) is to know an information/a fact or something that you were not previously aware of. As written by Matapiris above, matuto is the act of learning something with the use of your body or human faculties.

*Natuto akong maglaro ng basketbol nung bata pa ako.* _I learned to play basketball when I was still young.
_
As for I know aerospace engineer... Did you mean you knew a specific aerospace engineer or knew aerospace engineering?


----------



## Change1031

Thank you very much! And I think I meant, I know the skill of engineering.


----------



## onj-onj26

I think for that, you'll have to use *alam* (knowledge) paired with *mayroon *(have). (_Mayroon_ + pronoun+_ng _+ _alam_ + _sa_)

*Mayroon akong alam sa pag-iinyinhero.* _I have knowledge of engineering._ Similar to the english usage of _*of*_, this may imply that you have the skills to perform the duties of an engineer.

To say that one knows *about* the field of engineering and/or its theories, but not able to perform tasks related to it, you may use _Mayroon_ + pronoun +_ alam_ + _tungkol/ukol sa (about)_. *Mayroon akong alam tungkol sa pag-iinyinhero.* _I have knowledge about engineering. _Although, i've heard some natives omit the world _tungkol_.

To say that one has little/few/some knowledge of something you may use _Mayroon_ + pronoun+_ng_ + _konti+ng + alam_ + _sa_.

of: *Mayroon akong konting alam sa pagkakarpintero.* _I have few knowledge of carpentry_.
about: *Mayroon akong konting alam tungkol sa pagkakarpintero.* _I have few knowledge about carpentry._

Note: Some natives, when conversing with others, usually downplay the level of their skills/knowledge in order to be perceived as "humble" or "unassuming" and it is more preferred over the one below. This is where the _claim_ that Filipinos are generally down-to-earth came from.

But when you say that one has a considerable knowledge of something, you may say _Marami + _pronoun_+ng + alam + sa_.

of: *Marami akong alam sa pag-uukit.* I have considerable knowledge of carving.
about: *Marami akong alam tungkol sa pag-uukit.* _I have considerable knowledge about carving._

But in *May alam siya tungkol sa nangyari kagabi kasi nandoon siya noong nangyari yun.* _He/She has knowledge about what transpired last night because he/she was there when it happened. _You cannot use _Mayroon_ in this sentence. It is best to refresh your knowledge about the differences between and correct usage of _may_ and _mayroon_.

Colloquially, the sounds *ay* and *oo* in mayroon can be replaced with *e* and *o.  *So it would be *Meron akong alam sa pagkakarpintero.*

I hope this helps. If I am mistaken, please correct me. 

Edit:

And, I just remembered this. Notice that in *May alam siya tungkol sa nangyari kagabi kasi nandoon siya noong nangyari yun*, the word *alam* and the pronoun are interchanged. This is also another way of saying it. Only the focus is changed.

(_May + alam + _pronoun_ + sa_/_tungkol sa_)

Mayroon: *Mayroon akong alam sa pagiinyinhero. / Mayroon akong alam tungkol sa pagiinyinhero.*
May: *May alam ako sa pagiinyinhero. / May alam ako tungkol sa pagiinyinhero.*

Mayroon: *Mayroon akong konting alam sa pagiinyinhero. / Mayroon akong konting alam tungkol sa pagiinyinhero.*
May: *May konting alam ako sa pagiinyinhero. / May konting alam ako tungkol sa pagiinyinhero.*


----------

